# Need a 23" monitor



## Skud (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi, i want to buy a 23" monitor, but here at patna i have got only 1 model, samsung 2330 @ 10300/-. The ebay shop of SMC International is enlisting the Dell ST2320L @ 10200/- inc. shipping. As a current owner of Dell monitor I am more inclined to Dell. My questions are:-

1. Is the model okay? Dell India website doesn't have any information regarding this.
2. Is it okay to purchase from ebay? I have never bought anything from ebay.
3. I have some concerns over shipping as any damage to the screen means having a useless 10k worth rubbish.

Please help as there are not much options for me.

Thanks and happy new year in advance.


----------



## Skud (Jan 1, 2011)

hey guys please help me. i need to make a quick decision.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 1, 2011)

It is very rare that something goes wrong with a transaction, but if it does,
You should first contact your trading partner and try to resolve the problem. Most buyers and sellers are honest and reliable, and often the cause is a simple misunderstanding or lack of communication. Request your seller's contact information and give them a phone call. I have purchased some small things like watches and TV remote. But those were not costly as these screens.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 2, 2011)

generally ebay is a little expensive, if you are from delhi then go to their store and pick it up.
Else you can go to erodov.com and do the deal from there,should turn out cheaper..


----------



## Skud (Jan 2, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> generally ebay is a little expensive, if you are from delhi then go to their store and pick it up.
> Else you can go to erodov.com and do the deal from there,should turn out cheaper..



I am not from Delhi. So either I have to go for Samsung 2330 from local shop at Patna or I have to get the Dell from ebay. I am more concerned about proper shipping of the monitor rather than wrong transaction.


----------



## paroh (Jan 2, 2011)

Dell u2311H best choice (IPS) u can buy dell monitor directly from dell site.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 2, 2011)

SMC generally does not goof up their orders, their shipping is generally good, never seen anyone reporting damaged product or any such thing.But one guy did report not having the power cable being shipped, but that was quickly rectified by them.


----------



## Skud (Jan 2, 2011)

paroh said:


> Dell u2311H best choice (IPS) u can buy dell monitor directly from dell site.



My budget is restricted to 10000/- plus a little. I initially planned of getting a 22" but later thought spending a couple of thousands extra for an inch would be a better investment, particularly one with a HDMI port. The Dell model fits my requirement nicely. Only thing is that I could not find the model listed at Dell India website, but do find it at the US site.



rajan1311 said:


> SMC generally does not goof up their orders, their shipping is generally good, never seen anyone reporting damaged product or any such thing.But one guy did report not having the power cable being shipped, but that was quickly rectified by them.



Thanks for the feedback on SMC. As regards cables, I have enough in my spare.

Also one of my friends has purchased a 32" LCD TV from ebay. So I hope shipping won't be an issue.

UPDATE:
The online reviews I have gone through seems to favour the Samsung, particularly for gaming & movies - my primary uses. The Dell ST2320L doesn't look like a good monitor. Now I'm more confused than ever.

Okay so the Dell ST2320L is now listed at SMC @ 9850+shipping. Another option is the Samsung P2350 which is listed at Lynx @ 10053+shipping. Another thing, the model that the local shop offers at Patna is Samsung 2335 not 2330. Now what say guys?


----------



## bilallucky (Jan 25, 2011)

23'' monitor is easily available in market i think you don't buy it online because its expensive for you.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jan 25, 2011)

IS samsung p2370 is worth to buy for HD gaming.


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2011)

bilallucky said:


> 23'' monitor is easily available in market i think you don't buy it online because its expensive for you.



yeah, right... moreover, i have pushed back the purchase to April till I go to Kolkata.



a2mn2002 said:


> IS samsung p2370 is worth to buy for HD gaming.




Check this link:- Roundup: New Samsung Touch of Color Series - X-bit labs

This may help you. Or you may visit cnet.com and see their video review.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 3, 2011)

@Skud: I also wanna buy this DELL ST2320L (coz i dropped DELL ST2220L)

but now there is one more competitor ACER S231HLBid..so im confused between two...
help is urgently required in TDF


----------



## Skud (Feb 3, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> @Skud: I also wanna buy this DELL ST2320L (coz i dropped DELL ST2220L)
> 
> but now there is one more competitor ACER S231HLBid..so im confused between two...
> help is urgently required in TDF



I have actually dropped the plan to purchase the ST2320L & instead now eying for the Samsung P2350. Check this link to get a review of ST2320L ( and that's a very negative one):

Dell ST2320L review - PC Monitors

I don't have much idea of the ACER one though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2011)

Skud said:


> I have actually dropped the plan to purchase the ST2320L & instead now eying for the Samsung P2350. Check this link to get a review of ST2320L ( and that's a very negative one):
> 
> Dell ST2320L review - PC Monitors
> 
> I don't have much idea of the ACER one though.



Ya man..i have read the above review & its a -ve review for DELL. 
I hope Acer S231HLBid has good reviews


----------



## mitraark (Feb 4, 2011)

I love p2350 its aweosme !!!!!!!


----------



## Skud (Feb 4, 2011)

mitraark said:


> I love p2350 its aweosme !!!!!!!



yeah, i am also getting excited about the prospect of buying one. unfortunately, its not available in patna and i can't go to kolkata before april. just keeping my fingers crossed about the budget. 

i mean the budget 2011-12 of Govt. of India, not mine


----------

